# Salt River Video Guide



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello All,

We were fortunate to run the Upper Salt from March 14-17. Just finished editing my video for all of the rapids on the run. Yes, it's long. There are a lot of interesting rapids on the Salt! This was an epic trip, with flows exceeding 2,000 cfs. Made for some easier runs, with the rocks submerged, and some bigger wave trains. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Great video- thanks for sharing - we are suppose to be on April1, I fear it may be too low. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kevinusa (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesome video and a great trip. Great job filming the rapids.


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Looks like you guys had a great trip! What camps did you stay at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

That really was a good video and I really appreciated the soft mellow music. I find that many good videos often are ruined by shitty loud obnoxious music; and yes I know where the mute button is, but having somekind of vocals or subtle background noise really makes for more enjoyable viewing. Boy that upper Salt is definitely a pretty active and lively river. Thanks again for naming all the rapids in your video, good job!!!!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a rapid by rapid video in professional quality of the Salt at a really good level. Edited to show each rapid's name, CFS and time of day.

This video is as close to being there in person as I have seen.

If you want to see the Salt rapids up close and in detail, this is the video to see over and over.

Thanks for sharing.

We will run on April 2, any one else launching that day? Should be lower CFS, but still fun.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks all. I really enjoyed this trip, and making this video. I've always found it difficult to choose the "right" soundtrack music for one of these, because the music tells much of the story. For this one, the Apache tribal music just seemed right, considering the upper half of the river is borders the White Mountain Apache tribe.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting river, can see how it gets tech at lower water. What size were your boats? Looked like 13' or smaller.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

The red boat we were in is a RMR 12'. The little cat seen in the video was maybe 6'-7'. It was a little paddle cat that he rigged with an oar frame. The Hyside seen at the end with the dogs was 14' (I think). And our TL's Maravia Streamtech boat 13'-6".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

The cat was 9 foot 18 inch tubes
And it was a great trip!!!!


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Gracias for this awesome video, it is as close as one can get to reliving that exceptional river .... anybody else get stuck on that cobble bar right below kiss and tell right above maytag just asking for a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Through Bump & Grind? We were the last through, so I don't know if anyone got hung up getting through the cobble bar, but one of our boats did get stuck on a rock below the cobble bar. We bumped them off as we passed by (about 20 seconds after we made it off the cobble bar.

And, you're welcome. It was an awesome trip, and I had a lot of fun putting this together, as well as learned a few new things to apply on future videos.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Does the video not show up for anyone else? Tried on browser and phone. Do you have a vimeo or youtube link?


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

That's strange. Here's a link to the video on Youtube:

Upper Salt River Video Guide


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Salt video*

Thanks for posting Mark. We also launched Mar 14, but took out on 19th.
Small group three rafts with two kayakers.
We enjoyed leap frogging and talking with the few other river groups and had no issues with conflicting camps.
Too many pictures to post on MB, but plenty shared on FB if you can PM me.


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

*Camera Mounts?*

Thank you for sharing your run, looks like you had a good-un. We were there March 9-12 on just a little less water and enjoyed ourselves and the river. 

Say, I am curious if you wouldn't mind sharing any details on your camera mount? I read in the prologue to the video that you used a DIY 1.5" PVC pipe configuration to secure your camera to the frame. I have been dreaming up a few ideas of my own for doing just that and was curious if you can share yours, particularly techniques for mounting the 1.5" PVC to the frame and how you pulled that off. Thanks in advance and again, hats off for a nice video and run!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Mounts on tube see photos, just need 2 d rings and cam straps.
3-T's, 4-45's, 4-90's, about 8 foot of straight pipe and glue.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Livenswell. We had an amazing time on that river. Those rapids were a total gas to run. Bighorn posted the pics above - he's the mastermind behind the mount. Strapped it down front and back on the back of the raft with two straps to the raft's d-rings. Really couldn't have worked any better.


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

*Nice Camera Mount*

Thanks for sharing the photos, I like the looks of your mount and it seems to shoot pretty stable videos. Looks like the leash line on the camera is a good idea too. I look forward to shooting some vids of my own. That high vantage point from behind the rower gives it a great perspective. I have been shooting mine to this point by strapping my camera to the side or top of the cooler as I have been somewhat worried that I'd lose it all in the event of a flip if it was mounted up on a pole but that seems to be about the best way to get a good field of view.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, everytime I do this, I'm afraid that I'm going to lose the camera if we go over. But, does it ever make a difference in the frame of view of the video. I'm not considering 2 additional cameras to the setup so that I can shoot full view to both sides of the boat as well as in front. I'll then be even more afraid of losing the cameras....


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like you took the first channel on three way rapid. Next time go to the 2nd channel. It's wider and a little bit funner and most of the river flows through it. Love the video it seems like a great way to rig the camera. Having it mounted to my helmet I always miss some rapids because I can't see what I am setting up.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Jd. That's good intel on Three-Way. I wasn't sure after seeing another video of the top section.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Sold, I need to get on that river!


----------



## Brad Baetz (Jan 2, 2015)

*Salt was on this year!*

Great video...we were a few days behind you - water levels & temps were perfect! The primary camps were easy to identify and locate but some of the others were more difficult, just because of the minimal use and volume of water, we sometimes blew right past some we wanted to hit. Lots of side hiking to do on this trip and River Ranger Don is THE MAN! - loads of beta to share, including running left line in Quartzite Falls = smooth as butta!
Most challenging parts were braided sections in last 1/4 of river = almost got hung up on recent down tree in center lane which also grabbed 1 of our young kayakers, but he's tougher for it nonetheless!, also 1 cobble bar where guide book says stay river right = they mean it!, and then a broken downstream oar in no-name riffle = OUCH!
Look forward to next season on the SALT


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Brad, you and me both!


----------



## SugarHigh (Mar 7, 2017)

Great video. Thank you for sharing.

We went down on March 24th. My first time on the Upper Salt. We had a great time.

I got hung up on Bump and Grind in the top/middle. That was likely the most excitement we had. Also did not ship an oar of Needle and bent one.

Can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

Got back last week from salt wilderness run. River hung for 4 days around 1000-1100cfs. Man o man that wind! Our big day from Black Rock thru canyon was 58 degrees with 24-40 mph winds in our face. The ridge scout for Quartzite warmed us up though as we watched 2 oar rigs flip in the groups ahead. Good recovery beach above Corkscrew. We were lucky enough to run most everything clean with 4 strong paddlers and gear in a 14ft Saturn (yes the Saturn is holding up well on dozens of trips to Salt, San Juan, and Brown's). For Salt we also ran a duckie on days 1 and 3 but strapped everything onto raft for Black Rock, Quartzite, Corkscrew, etc. Having horsepower available in a paddle rig was sweet for big waves and skirting by pour overs galore. The reeds are very overgrown in lower stretch above 288 bridge with constant weaving, strainers, and yes wind!
Used Wilderness Aware for our 2nd camp to bridge shuttle and Mike was super helpful with wilderness stretch camps and scouts. They made a rapid by rapid video guide for wilderness run at 1000 level. Link below. Thank you RiverGods for helping it hold for our late 3rd choice 3/30 launch. Here's hoping it runs again next year! https://youtu.be/4dUfmnLTIc8

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

My first time down was with Markdl, he filmed and I rowed most of the time. We got hung up on a gravel bar once first day while I was staring at the scenery instead of paying attention. It can be a spell binding little "river" if you want to call it that. I think it is more of a creek on steroids.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm very curious what Bump and Grind looks like a lower water levels. Is there a more pronounced channel somewhere in the river-wide gravel bar, or is it more of a "get yer butt out of the boat and push"? 

I sooooo hope the Salt runs this big next year, and bighorn and I can go back. What a "big", little river, so epic in so many ways.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I have run it as low as 300 before in my 13' with paddlers. Bump & Grind gets pretty rocky. I don't think you can get through it at the lower flows without pushing yourself off of a rock. There is sort of a channel on the middle left that you can sneak through without to much difficulty.


----------

